# More Superior Drummer questions.



## 7deadlysins666 (Aug 21, 2009)

Just got it, starting to play with it...its quite a bit different from EZDrummer! Apparently I can still use the EZdrummer expansions which is great. My question is can you use 2 bass drums, and pan them left and right? (I do Not have metal foundry...wish I did). And also, if so, how can I replace the DFH kick(s) with 2 of the rock/pop kicks...I honestly can EQ the plastic beater kick from that kit and it sounds better and punchier IMO.


----------



## maggot9779 (Aug 22, 2009)

The only thing I can think of is exporting the bass drum track as a wav and import it. Then you can change it without affecting the original.

You might be able to use an X-drum aswell but i'm not sure. I'll give it a try now.

edit, nope, that doesn't work, it pans them both. Looks like you'll have to export the bass drum. Another way you could do it is have 2 Superior drummers open and just use the bass drum from that, but that's a waste of resources.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Aug 22, 2009)

Is there any way I could get the 2 bass drum effect mapping everything out in midi? I map it out all the drums in guitar pro then convert it to midi, then put it in Reaper.... I also do the same thing for my keyboard parts using Reason which is a little more user friendly but I am also more educated on that program too.

Just answered my own question I think, but im not sure how I'd do it without running 2 or 3 Superior Drummers which would destroy my CPU  (I do that often though...2 Gig Memory is NOT enough). I could map out the bass drum tracks as different midi tracks. Would be weird, but I'm sure I could do it. 

How do I export the bassdrum to Wav? That would be exporting the MIDI again, accept its exporting the Toontrack sounds instead right? Sorry, im a noob to this question and I am not very knowledgeable at DFH either.

One more...can you pan bass drums in metal foundry?


----------



## maggot9779 (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't know about metal foundry because I don't use it. It really depends on if they recorded with 2 bass drums instead of 1.

To export the bass drum, you have to seperate the hits that will use the 2nd drum in MIDI then mute all of the other tracks except for anything that has bleeding from the bass drum. Then bounce that audio file and import it.

Keep in mind if you change any mic levels that have BD bleeding then you'll have to export again...unless you bounce each mic seperately.

Hope that helps.

edit, I just checked a demo video of MF and it does indeed use 2 bass drums so i'm almost positive you can pan them independantly.


----------



## t3sser4ct (Aug 22, 2009)

This is an interesting idea. Is it common thing for kick hits to be panned differently? It never occurred to me.


----------



## maggot9779 (Aug 23, 2009)

t3sser4ct said:


> This is an interesting idea. Is it common thing for kick hits to be panned differently? It never occurred to me.



Sometimes. But only slightly.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Aug 24, 2009)

t3sser4ct said:


> This is an interesting idea. Is it common thing for kick hits to be panned differently? It never occurred to me.



Just like a lot of guys pan the toms differently. Think about it: when you stand in front of a drumkit and someone is playing it you don't hear everything in both ears 100%. If dudes got 2 bass drums, you'll hear more of one in one ear, etc. Highest tom more in your right ear.


----------

